# Guy shoots girlfriend over "Walking Dead" argument



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess he really enjoys the idea of living in a prison in the event of a zombie apocolypse.

Story in the link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know people are passionate about the show, but geez Louise, shooting someone over it?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

This proves my point that an IQ test should be required before you're allowed to purchase a firearm. This moron is facing 25 to life for attempted murder, because he was stupid and shot his girlfriend in the back over a freaking TV show. 

For the record, this is not a political statement, or anything of the sort. This is a statement of anti-stupidity. If this guy had any kind of sense, he wouldn't have even had a gun out over an argument. Firearms are meant for protection in the face of deadly force, or to hunt food with. Not to shoot your girlfriend over imaginary zombies.


----------



## SilenceIsBetterSilver (Jul 12, 2012)

Honestly? I mean, I know I get angry when I watch the show, or read the books, but I would never think to try to kill someone because of an argument over it....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe he thought she was a zombie.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> This proves my point that an IQ test should be required before you're allowed to purchase a firearm.


... and to reproduce.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with you Lord Homicide and BioHazardCustoms.


----------

